# What Are Plant Points?



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

On the left hand side of someone's post is the following:

(I used mine as an example)

Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada
Posts: 9 
iTrader Ratings: 0
*Plant Points: 1950*

What are the "Plant Points"? As you can see, I am new here and I have not been able to totally grasp all the aspects of the forum.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Quite some time ago when APC still needed donations from members. Digital pets (like the fox I have under my number of posts) were offered as an incentive to donate to a fundraiser. The Plant Points are used to buy food, training, etc. for the pets. I heard a few months ago that something more was going to be done with the pets, but it hasn't been released yet. You get plant points by joining APC, starting threads, and posting.


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

Oooh, okay. Thanks for the reply!


----------

